# What's Reckers Up To?



## Stillakid (Jan 12, 2010)

Anyone else wondering about the progress being made in that, "Man Cave?"

Workbench set up?
Refrig, stocked and chilling(I like Harp!)
Any progress on a table?
What nights will there be, "Entertainment?" 

Inquiring minds, want to know!!!!!!!!!!:laugh:


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

*laughs* Okay, an update. The Man Cave is still full of boxes---back to that, in a second.

The refrigerator is in place, but has not yet been stocked. There are, however, 3 kinds of beer in the kitchen 'fridge at the moment. Y'all come by and have a cold one with me on the deck! No Harp yet, but I do love ales---porters and stouts are dear to my heart. If you like Harp, try one of the Xangas. It's from Brazil.

The workbench is assembled and in place. It's a 5' long, rock-maple meat-cutter's table that I refinished. It's currently piled with boxes of train stuff. I still need to run 'lectric to it and get the lights attached, but that's delayed by my search for the light's bracket.

Tonight, I mow the lawn and tomorrow, we go for the last van-load from the storage shed: we'll probably be on the road by dawn. It's mostly stained glass sheets. Once those are in the basement and safe, the move is officially over. After that, I've promised her I will hang every picture, everywhere in the house, until she runs out of pics. At that point, my time is my own and I return to the Man Cave!

Back to the boxes....I've made progress. Down to 1/3rd of the Man Cave filled with boxes. *L* The Man Cave has no lighting, so I just assembled two floor lamps to illuminate it's glory. If I have time this weekend, I'll snap a pic or two. In the meantime, I need to consolidate what's in the boxes, move them or their contents to better locations, and generally clear an area for the layout. Boxes of books upstairs to the office, Christmas trees and ornaments to the attic, camping gear to the attic....you know how it is. That will give me room for the stereo, too. Once the boxes are done, I can decide how to build the table. I have to assume I'll move out, one day, so I need to put some thought into the design.

Meanwhile, though, I have an 8' x 10' already assembled! It was my stained-glass layout table; it will one day be the gf's layout. In between, it will be a temp location for my railroad and a place to create sub-assemblies for the big kahuna!


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Gee ... if he really, really loved us, you know he'd be posting pictures right about now ...

TJ


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Love you???? I never even said I LIKE you! *LOL*


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Reckers ...

A little "stained glass sidebar", fyi ...

A local university here in Newport, RI is building a new chapel. Its design focuses around openings that will be filled with restored stained glass windows that were designed/fabricated by John La Farge for another chapel (now gone) in the late 1800's. La Farge had quite the reputation back then for his incredible artistic abilities with glass.

The windows sat in storage for many years, and our entire community is excited to see them soon resurrected, with sun and light showing off their beauty.

http://www.serpentinostainedglass.com/Serpentino_Stained_Glass/John_La_Farge.html

http://www.salve.edu/srugift/mercy_chapel.cfm

Nice stuff, huh?

TJ


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

tjcruiser said:


> Reckers ...
> 
> A little "stained glass sidebar", fyi ...
> 
> ...


TJ,

Thank you for sharing that---absolutely goreous! My stuff is child's play compared to that. Imagine the difficulty of working on something that large, spread across a table that is even larger and never able to get a good look at it. After all, where are you going to stand to look down on it? How do you get the perspective and proportions right when you are creating it? And if you think keeping a train table absolutely flat and level is important...*L* The man was a true master of his craft.


----------



## Stillakid (Jan 12, 2010)

Just when we think we're gonna get some real "Progress Reports" and pics, Reckers has to get tough with his cable company............

Hmmmmmmmmmmmm?


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

*L* I called Insight before I moved and told them to cancel---I wasn't happy and wanted to try another. They offered me a special deal on new service to keep me as a customer---free installation and an upgrade. I ended up with cable that loses it's sound every 30 minutes and has to be unplugged and rebooted. On top of that, I received a bill for $275 for installation! I called them and told them to come get their box---and by the way, I was throwing their invoice into the trash can. So now, I'll try the dish and see what it's gonna do for my peace of mind. Insight is so lame, they can't even shut my service off after I trashed them and cancelled out!


----------

